# Turkey bay ohv park



## policebrute750 (Mar 7, 2009)

There are a few of us going to LBL this weekend to do some trail riding if anyone wants to join. its a place called turkey bay ohv park at land between the lakes. its a little over an hour west of nashville. they do require helmets on atv and motor cycle. read more @ www.lbl.org
click on recreation then ohv.
anyone is welcome to join in. they have over 100 miles of trails.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

You will have a blast. Ever been there before? Its unfortunate I have to work, its about 30 mins away for me.


----------



## policebrute750 (Mar 7, 2009)

i have never been there. im just really going because its close to me and i just got a new rzr and want to give it he!!. are they pricks about tire size and after market mufflers?


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Not at all,... Lotsa hills an gravel tho.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

goin all the way up there from decatur? thats a long ride!! lol...


----------



## policebrute750 (Mar 7, 2009)

its only about 3 hrs. but now i live in hopkinsville ky.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

policebrute750 said:


> its only about 3 hrs. but now i live in hopkinsville ky.


 
We aint that far at all,.... Lets get a ride rollin:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ah....


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

How was T Bay?


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

Yea I would also like to know how it was. I am stationed at Fort Campbell and some of the guys at work have been telling me to bring the brute up and ride there. I just haven't done it because it is mostly trails and I don't have a second set of tires and the laws cost to much to wear down riding hard pack stuff all day. 
If it is a good ride though I will find some stockers and bring it up.


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Man stock tire at TB have lasted my half a day before I was the plug king...left there with 3 in the front right 2 left rear those rocks up there are razor sharp. Last time I went had my Grizzly with xtr's and had tread chunks missing all good tho it's an awesome place to ride the sand bowl is a blast makes me dizzy.


----------

